# Same Day Right Away



## kissenger (Feb 7, 2005)

I orderd a green mini off apple.ca education store and it shipped a few days ago with Same Day Right Away shipping and their shipping inquiry isnt finding my shipment with the shipping number i was given. 

Anyone else have trouble with Same Day?


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

ya, there are a couple of threads out there now on same day right a way. It seems alot of people have trouble tracking their packages with them....


----------



## adam1185 (Feb 16, 2005)

kissenger said:


> I orderd a green mini off apple.ca education store and it shipped a few days ago with Same Day Right Away shipping and their shipping inquiry isnt finding my shipment with the shipping number i was given.
> 
> Anyone else have trouble with Same Day?


It's only because it hasn't arrived in Canada yet. Once it does, your tracking number will work


----------



## AlephNull (Jan 28, 2005)

Adam is correct, Sameday uses different shipping providers to actually get the package into canada, and once it has been scanned in Canada you can use the tracking number. I find that your package is usually at your door the Same day (who'd a thunk it) or atleast the day after it arrives in canada.


----------



## CN (Sep 3, 2004)

In my experience tracking things with Sameday, I usually receive it before the tracking number works, so I wouldn't worry  Its probably because I'm close to the border and it spends a relatively small amount of time travelling within Canada.


----------



## tikibangout (Jul 19, 2005)

This doesn't have to do with the Same Day Right Away, but on Tuesday I ordered a couple things from apple.com, and it shipped UPS. It came the next day, before I even got a tracking number, probably because it came from 5 hours away. Tracking numbers should work right away though.


----------



## kissenger (Feb 7, 2005)

Alright. I've just gotta wait in the dark I guess. I like knowing when it's arriving though cuz there is usually no one at my house and I'd like to see if someone could be here the day they plan to arrive so I don't get one of those little notices on my door...I hate knowing my package is in the city and I can't get to it.

In my experience, FedEX has the best and most reliable package tracking.


----------



## andrewenterprise (May 22, 2005)

Sameday got my Powerbook here safe and sound. Not the speediest of couriers, but hey, it got here.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

I find myself in the midst of an accidental experiment. On Saturday, I ordered five items through the Apple Store, and for some reason the order was split into three parts, each of which was given to a different carrier. The Purolator item arrived Monday, which impressed the heck out of me (especially since I opted for the "slower" free shipping). Another item was shipped UPS, while the remaining three are coming by Same Day. As of Thursday, I had not received the UPS and Same Day shipments. I'll post again when they arrive.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2005)

A colleague sent me some hardware that needs testing/evaluation via these guys early last week. Still waiting on the hardware to arrive (2 very small bridgeboards weighing a total of < 1 lb). Their tracking number doesn't work (tells me it's invalid). No one there seems to know what happened to the package. He shipped it as a rush item, it was supposed to arrive within 3 days.

Scary stuff huh? 

P.S. This shipment is insured, but .... it's prototype hardware and is pretty much non-replaceable. Wonder how that will work out LOL.

P.S.S. I wonder if/when any shipping companies will actually stand behind their delivery claims and insure that as well. I mean if you _need_ something to get somewhere within time constraints what options do you have? This hardware needed to be tested and back to him by now LOL


----------



## CN (Sep 3, 2004)

That really sucks, mguertin. Sounds like its basically priceless (for your purposes) so I don't know how the claim will work (if its necessary)...the really frustrating part about lost mail is that it has to be SOMEWHERE so why can't they find it? I know, I know, it could be anywhere, but still frustrating


----------



## mr.steevo (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi,

There has been an ongoing discussion about this company.
http://www.macworld.com/forums/ubbt...=176052&page=0&view=collapsed&sb=5&o=&fpart=1

s.


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

kissenger said:


> Alright. I've just gotta wait in the dark I guess. I like knowing when it's arriving though cuz there is usually no one at my house and I'd like to see if someone could be here the day they plan to arrive so I don't get one of those little notices on my door...I hate knowing my package is in the city and I can't get to it.
> 
> In my experience, FedEX has the best and most reliable package tracking.


You know, I'm still not happy with ordering thru Apple online. Despite having paid for "expedited" same day shipping in January... From shipping out the door, to reach an airport 90 km away, it took two days, then another three to arrive at my doorstep thru FedEx.


Sucks being on the West Coast, not far from California... when a package decides it needs to waste a few days, and hit headquarters in Tennessee first, instead of making a trip straight up to Vancouver.


----------



## Prestonbot (Jul 18, 2006)

*Beware of free shipping*

Well, I'm glad some of you guys had an alright experience with "Sameday". I, in the other hand, did not. First of all, when I went to track my order online, it said it had arrived at their facility on Wednesday (July 12) and that it would be delivered Thursday (July 13). Great I thought, because my mom would be home all day Thurs and she was. Well, the order never came and when I went to track it again, it said that they had tried to deliver it, but nobody was home. They would try Friday again. Guess what? Not delivered on Friday either (again, someone was home all day Friday). So, I think Monday now, and was dissapointed yet again. Finally I decide to call them and talk to a real person. Anyway, not only was the rep. impatient and rude, she told me that a note had been left at the door (how could it have been left if no one came in the first place?!?! No note!!!). I then discovered that I had to reschedule the delivery. Now if their truck broke down or something, I understand, but to say that they actually came, knocked on the door, and nobody was home, just to cover up... I was lied to and quite frankly, all it would have taken was a phone call or an update on their web page that my delivery date had changed. So very unprofessional. The website doesn't even provide direction or notify that the customer may need to call to reschedule. Anyway, I just hope my $2,500 purchase gets here in one piece. Bad track info, lies, and rude reps, "Sameday" these unsmiley face are for you...  tptptptp  Next time I won't make the same mistake again and I will pay whatever extra for express shipping. Hopefully Apple drops Sameday, because it'll only bruise and tarnish Apple's reputation.


----------



## jasonwood (Oct 19, 2003)

I would just like to add that I have always been extremely satisfied with Sameday Right-O-Way. From when I used to receive a Mac once every year or two until today when I ship with them every single day.

One problem here is that Sameday is not a consumer-oriented service, their focus is oversized but not necessarily palletized freight, so it is odd that Apple uses them to ship single computers to homes.

Obviously, the problem you are having is unusual (most complaints here about Sameday are about a completely different issue relating to how Apple delivers product to Sameday, not how Sameday delivers to you). Possibly a problem with the address on the shipping documents?


----------



## mgl (Feb 14, 2004)

I hate this company. I called Apple and cancelled my order due to this shipping company's terrible customer service.


----------



## ColBalt (May 16, 2005)

I'm not going to go into it but Same Day Right Away sucks. One thing to make it easier if you do chose them, is to have them deliver too your work or where ever u r during business hours.


----------



## mazirion (May 22, 2005)

I ordered my Airport Express online from the Apple Store.

After having problems with the tracking number, I called the Apple Store and asked what was going on. He said, that depending in where it ships from, the shipping will be different. My AE was shipped from San Francisco, so SameDay was used. The tracking number comes into play when it reached Canada. It arrived in Richmond BC on Monday the 17th. Expected delivery date is the 24th. I should have just gone to Yorkdale instead!

Other stuff I had ordered arrived within 2 or 3 days with Purolator.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

jicon said:


> You know, I'm still not happy with ordering thru Apple online. Despite having paid for "expedited" same day shipping in January... From shipping out the door, to reach an airport 90 km away, it took two days, then another three to arrive at my doorstep thru FedEx.
> 
> 
> Sucks being on the West Coast, not far from California... when a package decides it needs to waste a few days, and hit headquarters in Tennessee first, instead of making a trip straight up to Vancouver.


What Apple calls *expedited* shipping is not FedEx over-night service. Your airway bill will indicate that. Twenty dollars extra isn't going to cover FedEx's International Overnight Express service. When you pay FedEx the really big bucks, it'll be at your doorstep the next day...wether it goes to Memphis or not.

When you order online, it doesn't necessarily mean your order is picked, packaged and picked up by FedEx the same day. When Apple says that your product shipped, they really mean your order is complete, that's all. It's when FedEx shows that all important first scan on the tracking readout you can start counting the days...or hours. ;-)


----------



## MickMac (Oct 11, 2005)

I have found couriers, in general, don't like dealing with the 'home' market. I've had delivery trucks (not Sameday) stop in front of my house, stick a 'no one was home' tag on the door and leave before I could get down the stairs (20 seconds?). I've even yelled at the drivers to try to get them to come back. I imagine the drivers are so overbooked they don't have time to actually knock on the door, let alone see if anyone's home. It's all part of the business model.


----------



## genexxa (Jun 10, 2006)

The tracking status with Sameday is terrible... I can't beleive that a company like Apple is still dealing with them!


----------



## teewee (Apr 30, 2006)

*shipping location*

If i ordered a BTO intel imac 20", where will it be shipped to. i know my ipod is coming from some place in the states, but a rep from applestore at eaton's centre said they have a distrib centre in markham, ontario.


----------



## pmoyniha (Dec 13, 2004)

I have had stuff come from Apple by both Purolator and SameDay. I found my ibook (purolator) came very quickly, and because I had it shipped to work, I didn't have to worry about no one being home. My Airport express, through sameday, took a very long time, and I had to go down to their depot to pick it up, it was a pretty sketchy location and low security to say the least. The people there were friendly enough, but with Purolator and FedEx as options, I really dont see why apple bothers with SameDay.


----------



## ColBalt (May 16, 2005)

http://www.ehmac.ca/showthread.php?t=38534
:|


----------



## mazirion (May 22, 2005)

Great - the more I read here, the more I realize my Airport Express will not arrive by Monday, 15 days after placing the order online.

I should have just driven to the Apple Store at Yorkdale instead!

... and if I have to drive to their depot (in Toronto?) where is the savings of having it even shipped to me conveniently?


----------



## scootsandludes (Nov 28, 2003)

MickMac said:


> I have found couriers, in general, don't like dealing with the 'home' market. I've had delivery trucks (not Sameday) stop in front of my house, stick a 'no one was home' tag on the door and leave before I could get down the stairs (20 seconds?). I've even yelled at the drivers to try to get them to come back. I imagine the drivers are so overbooked they don't have time to actually knock on the door, let alone see if anyone's home. It's all part of the business model.



The last 2 deliveries I got from UPS, were just left on my front door. Well once, I wasn't home yet, the other time I only realized that it was at my door was cause I was tracking it, and it said delivered. No big deal if it was $20 item, but these were fairly large ticket items $200 & $400. So I guess the drivers just forge your signature, the strange part is that the car was in the driveway. But if there's a brokerage fee, then they usually knock, or bring it back to the warehouse. Which I got on my $12 item with $20 brokerage.

I got some items delivered 2 weeks ago through Sameday. 3 boxes, one of them 5' tall, they called at around noon, saying he's in the area, but didn't the know the address, keep waiting for about 4 hours for buddy to show up, take a look outside, and there's boxes in the front. Driver knew we were home, and expecting him to show up, but just leaves them at the door. 

How do they get away with this leaving things at the door, I'm sure they're suppose to get signatures.


----------



## djstp (Mar 10, 2006)

mazirion said:


> Great - the more I read here, the more I realize my Airport Express will not arrive by Monday, 15 days after placing the order online.
> 
> I should have just driven to the Apple Store at Yorkdale instead!
> 
> ... and if I have to drive to their depot (in Toronto?) where is the savings of having it even shipped to me conveniently?



i had my dvi adapter from apple within 2days...


----------



## teewee (Apr 30, 2006)

*same-day not-SO-RIGHT-O-WAY and purolator*

my 5g ipod came via purolator in 24hours! shipped from cali and i got standard shipping

i just got an email indicating my mac was to be shipped via sameday....sadly from my past experience ordering my 4g ipod....it took like over a week and tons of hassling..theyre the WORST COMPANY..why apply why..?!!


----------



## jasonwood (Oct 19, 2003)

scootsandludes said:


> The last 2 deliveries I got from UPS, were just left on my front door.... How do they get away with this leaving things at the door, I'm sure they're suppose to get signatures.


For residential addresses, the drivers are instructed to leave packages if there is a reasonably safe location. I'm sure they've weighed the risk of loss claims against the cost of redelivery (which with residential, is probably as likely to fail the second and third time as the first).

You can call UPS and ask them to always require a signature for your address.


----------



## TripleX (Nov 6, 2002)

I wish Apple would use a different company, I hesitate to order from the online store simply for that reason. I have never received an item in less than five business days. Although the items always do arrive, they are sooooooo slow.


----------



## jasonwood (Oct 19, 2003)

TripleX said:


> I wish Apple would use a different company, I hesitate to order from the online store simply for that reason. I have never received an item in less than five business days. Although the items always do arrive, they are sooooooo slow.


Could you not just go to a local retailer and get what you want immediately?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## Trose (Feb 17, 2005)

I had/have a package sent with Sameday Right-O-Way.

Last Thursday the online tracker said that my package had arrived in Richmond and that the estimated delivery time was Friday the 21st at 11:00pm. Friday morning I checked the website again and it had changed to say that the estimated delivery was Monday the 24th at 11:00pm. This stays the same all weekend.

Monday morning rolls around and the estimated delivery time is changed to Tuesday the 25th at 11:00pm. Tuesday morning comes, but the estimated delivery time stays at Tuesday 11:00pm. Now I'm hopeful. This is the first time the estimated delivery time hasn’t changed, and I don’t have anywhere to go all day. I keep checking the status to make sure that it doesn't get changed to Wednesday. The package never comes.

Today is Wednesday. I had to leave for classes at 8:15am. I got home at 11:00am to find a piece of paper saying that delivery was attempted and now I have to phone them so that I can pick up my package, or pay $10 to have them come again.

The website still says estimated delivery is yesterday at 11:00pm.


----------



## mazirion (May 22, 2005)

I'd have to say, that despite all the negative comments on SameDay - my package arrived on time, on the appointed day.

I think that if I am going to buy anything from the Apple Store Online, I'd consider driving 3 hrs in to Yorkdale and buy it there. Same day in my pocket...


----------



## jeremylucas (Nov 22, 2007)

Please note I assume the reason Sameday is used is because they a much cheaper for shipping than any other company. There prices are nearly half of what the other companies charge.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## jeremylucas (Nov 22, 2007)

Actually I have to use couriers for business. They just have the best rates of the different couriers. We actually prefer to use freight forwarders like SDV or TriAlliance, because we get even better rates and discounts from them. But I guess you probably think I work for them now right? 

A large company like Apple probably gets good discount rates from courier services. They also have to protect there bottom line, so why would they not go with the courier who charges the least?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

tikibangout said:


> Tracking numbers should work right away though.


Tracking numbers are assigned to packages when they are boxed up, not when UPS or whatever courier comes to pick them up. In many cases, the tracking numbers are printed onto pre-printed waybills that can sit for months before they are actually used. It's impossible for tracking numbers to work right away.

That said, tracking numbers should work within a few minutes of the package being picked up. With UPS I find that is the case. With Canada Post, your package is typically delivered before the tracking number works.


----------



## innermind (Nov 17, 2007)

kissenger said:


> In my experience, FedEX has the best and most reliable package tracking.


Sure do, if only their delivery system was as good .. 
Nothing I like seeing more than my package taking a wrong turn to the other side of the planet XX) .. It's happened a few times, but at least I knew what was going on..


----------

